# Most supper markets sell 70% rubbish for diabetics.



## collectors (Apr 8, 2022)

Most supper markets sell 70% rubbish for diabetics. It would make life a lot easier if the supper markets did somthing to help the millions of diabetics. Now i realise we have a choice, but it would be nice to put all the good & healthy stuff near to where you walk in & all the biscuit's, sweets, crisps all at the far end. 
When looking around the other day i noticed 6 aisles to biscuits, chocs & crisps. Let alone the dinks & ice-cream aisle.


----------



## JJay (Apr 8, 2022)

Strange. In every supermarket I use on a frequent basis, the fruit & veg aisle is the first you come to!


----------



## helli (Apr 8, 2022)

As someone with Type 1 diabetes, I have no problem with crisps and biscuits in moderation and have no trouble finding things like fresh fruit and veg in any supermarket I visit.


----------



## travellor (Apr 8, 2022)

All my mine have the veg and fruit aisles, the chillers, frozen foods at the front. I have to walk past them to the bakery and bread aisles.
Drinks and crisps yes as well, but there is probably only one biscuit aisle.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 8, 2022)

Where I am the crap is usually most concentrated nearer the exit, strategically placed for an impulse buy on your way out.

Anyway, it's crap for everybody, not just diabetics, and it can make me feel like I need an exorcist to purge the evil spirits of toxic crap infesting the store as I scurry past with my virtuous nuts, seeds, fruit & vegetables


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 8, 2022)

I noticed that smaller cafes, etc have to display calorie information so we are still lacking anything useful to help make good choices based on carbohydrates.


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2022)

Our big local co-op has stuff in the following order. 
Carousels and short counters of 
Fruit and veg
Fish, Meat, Dairy.
The checkouts are all level with this area.
Then aisles with
Alcohol, with Bread further down the same aisle
Tinned veg, fish, and seeds and nuts.
Baking goods, eg, flour, sugar, eggs.
Tea and coffee.
Then along the back wall are the oils, sauces and herbs and spices. It’s easy to start long this wall, and find you’ve missed out cereals, biscuits and sweets, and arrived in washing powder etc. 
Ice creams, frozen chips and ready meals are in the farthest flung darkest corner.
I'm always having to retrace my steps to hunt down my dark chocolate.
One thing I have noticed whenever we go to Scotland, is that Fruit and Veg normally appear in a smallish section buried half way through the shop. Normally after you’ve been past ranks of pies.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 8, 2022)

JJay said:


> Strange. In every supermarket I use on a frequent basis, the fruit & veg aisle is the first you come to!



Been in 4 supermarkets this week all had fruit & veg aisle near entrance.



collectors said:


> Most supper markets sell 70% rubbish for diabetics. It would make life a lot easier if the supper markets did somthing to help the millions of diabetics. Now i realise we have a choice, but it would be nice to put all the good & healthy stuff near to where you walk in & all the biscuit's, sweets, crisps all at the far end.
> When looking around the other day i noticed 6 aisles to biscuits, chocs & crisps. Let alone the dinks & ice-cream aisle.



Assume you mean things like 70% dark chocolate, might be rubbish to you mate but majority of peeps would disagree.


----------



## zuludog (Apr 8, 2022)

I don't see what the problem is --

Within walking distance or a very short drive or bus ride I have - ASDA, Sainsbury's, LIDL, M&S, ALDI, & Tesco
Although there might be sight variations they are all laid out in a very similar fashion - fruit & veg first, then fresh & chilled meat, fish & dairy, then packaged & canned & packet food, confectionary, bread & cakes & baking, and booze & crisps last
They also have, as you might expect, household & cleaning & pet food items as well

But there is a wide choice and easy access to all types
The fresh meat, fish, & delicatessen counters have been much reduced since Covid, but there is still a fair choice on the self service shelves

There is a Morrisson's about 4 miles away, and a Waitrose in the next bigger town, about 20 miles away. I've been to them, but not very often, and they are laid out in the same sort of way

There are two branches of Iceland close to me, with smallish amounts of fresh & chilled food, then obviously a wide range of frozen food

A couple of years ago I spent an afternoon just seeing what the discount/bargain shops had to offer. There are 4 or 5 of them - B&M, Home Bargains, Poundstretcher, and a couple who's names I've forgotten
As you might expect their range of items was different - a lot of household & hardware, very little fresh or chilled, and a reasonably large stock of mostly canned, packet, and similar longer shelf life food
But I did notice that they had a lot of shelf space for confectionary, biscuits, and similar sweet & junk food; so the answer's simple - don't buy it!

It's just a question of being selective; at no time have I found it difficult to find & choose healthier non - junk, non - sweet, non - processed food
And though the frozen sections might contain a lot of chips, pizzas, & ice cream there was also a fair amount of plain meat, fish, & veg.
In fact if you search around in Iceland there are all sorts of fairly plain veg
So no, things might not be laid out in front of you, but with a bit of knowledge, homework, and a mental or written list there shouldn't be a problem; once you get used to the layout of your local or usual supermarket it's easy enough
I also notice that several of the supermarkets and at least one of the discount stores sell weight loss products such as Slimfast

And I've never had a problem finding high cocoa chocolate!


----------



## Vonny (Apr 8, 2022)

I was shopping for my dad a couple of days ago and he just loves his puddings. I reckon at 94 he's entitled to them. What I found bewildering was the choice! I was going to get him some individual cheesecakes, and the selection was startling. Not just fruit cheesecakes, but salted caramel, toffee, millionaire shortbread and (the one that nearly had me off the wagon!) toblerone cheesecake. Luckily I got a grip on myself and just bought for him. There were all sorts of mousses and desserts. And the ice cream flavours now! Wow! I used to think Neapolitan was exotic. I am so behind the times


----------



## zuludog (Apr 8, 2022)

Vonny said:


> I was shopping for my dad a couple of days ago and he just loves his puddings. I reckon at 94 he's entitled to them. What I found bewildering was the choice! I was going to get him some individual cheesecakes, and the selection was startling. Not just fruit cheesecakes, but salted caramel, toffee, millionaire shortbread and (the one that nearly had me off the wagon!) toblerone cheesecake. Luckily I got a grip on myself and just bought for him. There were all sorts of mousses and desserts. And the ice cream flavours now! Wow! I used to think Neapolitan was exotic. I am so behind the times


Yes, the yogurty sort of shelves cover a multitude of sins, from straightforward natural yogurt & skyr, to relatively simple fruit yogurt, to all sorts of puddings & trifles & cheesecakes, and no doubt the level of sugar increases as you go along

So you can stick to the straight and narrow, or have a minor treat now & again - yer pays yer money and yer takes yer choice
Just remember two things - 
A treat is just that - now & again
And a magnifying glass to read the labels!


----------



## collectors (Apr 9, 2022)

zuludog said:


> Yes, the yogurty sort of shelves cover a multitude of sins, from straightforward natural yogurt & skyr, to relatively simple fruit yogurt, to all sorts of puddings & trifles & cheesecakes, and no doubt the level of sugar increases as you go along
> 
> So you can stick to the straight and narrow, or have a minor treat now & again - yer pays yer money and yer takes yer choice
> Just remember two things -
> ...


The ones that make me laugh is things like sugar free digestive biscuits that have more calories than a normal one.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 9, 2022)

collectors said:


> The ones that make me laugh is things like sugar free digestive biscuits that have more calories than a normal one.


I'm Ok with calories. Cheese is sugar free and has lots of calories and I eat it every day because it doesn't impact my diabetes.
The problem with the digestives is that they still contain carbohydrates from the flour in them and probably "bad fats", so not particularly good for diabetes or general health in my opinion.


----------



## WendyB61 (Apr 24, 2022)

The only thing I think that is rubbish in supermarkets is the lack of low carb bread


----------



## richard_medhurst (Apr 24, 2022)

supermarket like the majority of shops are in it for the money, certainly not peoples health, if you have diabetes you must try to find another source of food, lets just say in research cancer and pesticide use have the same statistics albeit 20 years apart, organic isn't as good as its made out to be they to are sprayed but not as much and the worst issue is the seeds everything comes from are doctored too, you need to find old allotments with old time growers, and start begging and borrowing or swapping, my brother has a farm which he grows everything organically 100% the same as they did 200 years ago, he laughs at me when i say organic super market produce, what a taste difference, its like eating like royalty


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 25, 2022)

WendyB61, 
I agree with you 100%, there is hardly any low carb bread to be had.  The only two that I'm aware of are Waitrose's LivLife and HiLo at Sainsburys, and these do not taste all that good and the slices are so small.  Burgen bread is available but it is still relatively high in carbs.  A few weeks ago I watched someone on You Tube doing a Keto  foodshop at Aldi in the USA and there was low carb bread readily available.  But they don't supply it in the UK.  I wonder why?


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 25, 2022)

I am fortunate to live in Lancashire and we have a Booths stores in Clitheroe which sells low GI bread which is fairly low carb at 9 g  per slice of is tasty and  quite filling 
Carol


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 25, 2022)

Carol, I wish we'd got a Booths in Nottingham!


----------



## collectors (Apr 26, 2022)

AngelSprings said:


> WendyB61,
> I agree with you 100%, there is hardly any low carb bread to be had.  The only two that I'm aware of are Waitrose's LivLife and HiLo at Sainsburys, and these do not taste all that good and the slices are so small.  Burgen bread is available but it is still relatively high in carbs.  A few weeks ago I watched someone on You Tube doing a Keto  foodshop at Aldi in the USA and there was low carb bread readily available.  But they don't supply it in the UK.  I wonder why?


Burgen sliced bread from Sainsburys was the best for me & tasted really good, & then they changed things. It became a 1/3 smaller & a 1/3 more in price & was unsliced. "I give up".


----------



## BeeBusy (May 6, 2022)

Fruits and veggies are easy to find where my husband shops, but the first aisle is wine and other alcoholic drinks. Fruits and veggies are in the farthest corner, together with yogurts, cheeses and processed meats, things that are kept cold, but not frozen.

I think the OP perhaps meant low carb version of high carb foods. Even though they may not be the healthiest foods, it is nice to have the option.

Here, available now are a bread (3.5 g carbs per slice) and strawberry jam. This is new, as this products only became available very recently, like in 2 months, and we need to drive 30 km to find a supermarket that carries them. The bread is about 400 g pack, almost 4 euros, but about 3.6 if you buy 3. A normal bread of 600g costs about 2 euros, or a little more.

I'm not a jam person, but I make my own from frozen strawberries when I feel like having some.

But the bread! It is delicious, with lots of nuts. Unfortunately, the oil in it isn't olive oil.

I didn't think I needed bread! But when I found that bread, to be honest, I realized I did miss it and was just fooling myself that I didn't care.

I avoid expensive food and hesitated to buy it. But I bought a few and keep it in the fridge. It was an expensive, but good decision. I don't eat bread everyday and when I do have some, I limit it, because of the vegetable oil in it and to keep carbs low. But it is so wonderful to have that easy option of a bulky food in the fridge, like a normal person.


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2022)

What I hate is when they change the aisles around and my shopping list I carefully designed on my note taking app (Joplin) gets out of order  
My wife says  I am a geek


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (May 8, 2022)

WendyB61 said:


> The only thing I think that is rubbish in supermarkets is the lack of low carb bread


LivLife is in Waitrose and some coops. I buy it in bulk and freeze it! Only found out about it from this forum. Tasty too. 3g of carbs a slice.


----------

